

Calacanis Vs People charging for pitches. Key interview at 69:53 - samh
http://thisweekinstartups.com/2009/10/twist-episode-23-angel-funding-showdown/

======
samh
I enjoy Jason's work (although he is an aquired taste) and think he is very
smart, but my completely-legally-untrained intuition is that he is wide open
for a law suit.

The distinctions he makes between what he does with his conference and what
the people he is attacking at doing may not seem so clear to people in a legal
setting.

But my opinion isn't worth much on this one.

